# Personalized Rubik's Cube generator



## Karthik (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi,
I came across this interesting PHP script which makes cubes out of the image we provide.
Give it a shot: http://www.dumpr.net/rubik.php


----------



## Jai (Jan 15, 2008)

Yeah, I've noticed it before, it's also an app on Facebook.


----------



## slncuber21 (Jan 16, 2008)

thats cool, i had a picture of an eagle with its reflection in the water and it looked awesome! good find!


----------



## martian (Jan 16, 2008)

It's great!!!


----------

